# New 6.0 Powerstroke



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

Just picked up a 05 F-250 6.0. I have heard alot of bad about the 6.0 but I drove it home about 200 miles and I have to say I like driving it better then my cummins (Sorry Dodge). Its getting a wideout tomorrow.

Anyways anything I should do with it other then regular maintenance? This is my first 6.0 Thanks


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Very sharp truck, you will like it. MIght want to put 6500# or 7000# springs in front. Cheap and easy to do.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

Cooter24;959588 said:


> Very sharp truck, you will like it. MIght want to put 6500# or 7000# springs in front. Cheap and easy to do.


I was thinking the same thing. Where can I get them, dealership?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Go here, 26,000+ posts all about the 6.0 powerstroke. Should help.

And good luck. I am looking to buy one in march.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Do the high idle mod. Theres 2 blunt factory wires in your truck that need power to make it work. Its just nice to have if you want to let your truck sit running. Def do a leveling kit with 4" blocks. Nice truck I like it a lot.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice looking truck! Were you able to read the Oasis report I sent you before you bought it? No major issues, but it was taken in a few times. They started fixing a lot of the problems with the 6.0L by 2005.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You like it better than a Cummins?

Looks like you'll need some decent tires if you're plowing with it. 

Good luck, hope you got a good one.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

smoore45;959996 said:


> Nice looking truck! Were you able to read the Oasis report I sent you before you bought it? No major issues, but it was taken in a few times. They started fixing a lot of the problems with the 6.0L by 2005.


Yeah I did get to read it. Helped out alot! It looked like a oil leak and a few re flashes. Seemed pretty clean to me. I would hate to see a report on my 08 Cummins, it would be 4 pages long. Thanks for your help


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Only use factory oil and fuel filters- Do some reading on the subject- There is a guy on you tube that gives some good info. I think its powerstroke help- or something like that.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

go go diesel dot com is the only place you need to go read


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Best things to do for your 6.0.
High idle (6.0's have wet stacking problems when idled for long periods of time)
New exhaust (ditch the cat for off road use only LOL)
SCT with custom tunes from ERIC at Innovative diesel (one of the best 6.0 tuners in the country)
A set of gauges (egt, boost and trans temp)
And last block off the egr cooler.
If you do these things the 6.0's are great running, reliable trucks.
I have ran Rotella 10-30 in all my 6.0's and it seams to work the best. I also buy my oil filters from walmart, the ford dealer is a total rip
Robert


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

rob_cook2001;960983 said:


> I also buy my oil filters from walmart, the ford dealer is a total rip
> Robert


Good luck with that. Just about everything i have read concerning oil and fuel filters have been to buy stock only. Just about everybody agrees that aftermarket ones mess stuff up.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob seems to know his stuff about these engines since i think he owned a diesel performance shop before.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

maelawncare;961527 said:


> Good luck with that. Just about everything i have read concerning oil and fuel filters have been to buy stock only. Just about everybody agrees that aftermarket ones mess stuff up.


They sell motorcraft at wallmart. thats where I buy my stuff too.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

maelawncare;961527 said:


> Good luck with that. Just about everything i have read concerning oil and fuel filters have been to buy stock only. Just about everybody agrees that aftermarket ones mess stuff up.


I have ran both motorcrap and fram filters. I send in a oil sample every other oil change and can tell no difference in either filter. Also no difference in oil pressure or oil temp (real gauges not the fancy idiot lights on the dash)
Ford just wants you to buy there expensive crap.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

And good looking truck niederhauser la. Like the wheels but ditch the cab steps :}


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

rob_cook2001;961738 said:


> I have ran both motorcrap and fram filters. I send in a oil sample every other oil change and can tell no difference in either filter. Also no difference in oil pressure or oil temp (real gauges not the fancy idiot lights on the dash)
> Ford just wants you to buy there expensive crap.
> Robert


It wasnt from ford that i heard it. I have been researching the 6.0 for months since i am buying one in march.

Almost everything i have read concerning fuel and oil filters have been from users, and to only use factory filters. All said that the aftermarket ones messed stuff up. What they mess up i do not remember. Its just what other people recommend. You are the first out of about 100 people i have talked to that dont recommend factory filters.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

the problems with the aftermarket filters have been that the oil filters are a tadd shorter and they do not seat right, so the aftermarket filteres give u a lil adapter to put on the top now. The fuel filter are pleated and covered with a cellulose media(looks like tp) over the fuel filters, better filtration so it can be used as a fuel water separator. The aftermarket fuel filters to not have the extra tp looking outer covering and therefore do not filter the water out of the fuel. that is the difference with the filters. Go look at a motorcraft and a Napa, and see the difference. And yes Walmart has genuine ford filters and they are cheaper than any dealer. GOod luck thats all i use in mine.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am not saying the factory filters are not good. They are just over priced. For fuel filters I usually end up running motorcraft just because it is hard to find anything else. I almost always run fram oil filters in 6.0's from stock to over 700hp with no problems. I am not trying to be a D1CK, just giving my opinion/ experiences.
Robert


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

Wideout Installed, Leveling kit, and, new tires ready to plow


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice! Did you save the old tires for better weather?


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

plowguy43;962997 said:


> Looks nice! Did you save the old tires for better weather?


No the old tires were in pretty rough shape.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Got ya, its a nice looking truck!


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

go to powerstrokenation.com and you'll find anything you need to know about strokers! good guys everyone will be more than willing to help ya. Im on there under overstroked. but you should got a 7.3 IMO !! LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

maelawncare;961527 said:


> Good luck with that. Just about everything i have read concerning oil and fuel filters have been to buy stock only. Just about everybody agrees that aftermarket ones mess stuff up.


I've always used FRAM oil filters & air filters on my Diesel's. Havent had any probs.



niederhauser la;962956 said:


> Wideout Installed, Leveling kit, and, new tires ready to plow


The western compliments the truck. Looks good! But what do u mean by a leveling kit? Heavier coil springs?


----------



## black7.3 (Jan 18, 2010)

superdutydiesel.com is my site of choice, i've been to powerstrokenation and if you want to go fast talk to those guys. Now if you want to make your truck better and last longer superdutydiesel.com is the place. just my $0.02


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

creativedesigns;964169 said:


> I've always used FRAM oil filters & air filters on my Diesel's. Havent had any probs.
> 
> The western compliments the truck. Looks good! But what do u mean by a leveling kit? Heavier coil springs?


No a leveling kit is just a spacer that sits on top of the coils. I didnt want heavier coils because the truck would only squat about an inch with the plow and heavier coils would effect the ride.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Great looking truck even though it's white. looks great with the Western on it.
I told the Wife that's what I wanted for Christmas, She was not listening.
I drive a 6.0 ambulance at work since new, it has 149K on it now. Has just thrown EGR codes so far.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is removing the EGR hard or is it fairly simple?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would not remove it, justblock it off. You need custom tuning (sct from Eric at Innovative Diesel about 400bucks) And a egr delete/blocker pipe(about 150 bucks). best things you can do for these trucks. 
I would say if you have never done one it could take 4 or even 5 hours. I have done a few and can do it in 1.5 hours.
Robert


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

And doing this pretty much eliminates the problems that the 6.0's had?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

plowguy43;966035 said:


> And doing this pretty much eliminates the problems that the 6.0's had?


It eliminates one of the more annoying / recurring problems with it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The vast majority of the problems.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

You will also need to replace the studs with ARP studs. The factory ones have a tendency to stretch and warp the heads i believe. So you will need to upgrade them before you need to tear down the engine to fix.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

maelawncare;967778 said:


> You will also need to replace the studs with ARP studs. The factory ones have a tendency to stretch and warp the heads i believe. So you will need to upgrade them before you need to tear down the engine to fix.


From the factory they have bolts not studs. You replace the bolts with studs. For a mildly modded truck I would only do studs if you were having a problem. You hear about a lot of 6.0's needing them but it's not near as many as you think. There are tons of 6.0's out there with hot programs and stock bolts. My 04 6.0 was making just over 700hp (at the wheels) before I started stretching the stock bolts past there limit. It also does depend on how you drive. Just like everything else if you run the Dog ***** out of it there is a larger chance of hurting it..
Robert


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey guys this is my 2005 f250 6.0l psd. I upgraded from the 97 ram 1500 last year. This is my first year with a plow actually attached to the truck. So I have fords updated oem oil cooler, bulletproof egr cooler, new egr valve. It has a new 6.0l fan clutch but have not noticed any overheating with the the plow attached. I had to replace injectors 2,3 and 7 shortly after the purchase. Finally got the engine running really clean after $5k in repairs and upgrades. I havenet really plowed with it yet as CO has been uncharacteristically warm and dry. I took it out to play for the first snow storm to get a feel for this truck. Works great. Here is the issue. I drove over to a friends to drop off an air compressor and within minutes the tranny was POURING fluid from the time it took to get from my his place to mine. I didnt notice the leak when I was over at his place as I had backed into the driveway rather than pulling in with the cab towards the house. Got home and got his call asking if I had leaked out any oil or anything. Run out to my truck and sure as poop red fluid all under the truck. It may have driven, say... 3 miles like that. Anyhow I finally got it in to Aamco. The snap spring came apart, putting 2 holes in the case. I was hoping for a blown gasket at the bellhousing or a blown pan gaskett. The tranny needs replacing.. And of course it has to happen right when we are getting a cool down across the state. Mark I have watched your posts dating back to 2005 on several different forums in regards to this issue. It seems like you are pretty well versed on this topic. What can I do to prevent this again? Is there an updated snap spring? I dont have guages on the truck but will defintiely be doing so soon. Just when I thought this truck was in the clear, I catch this news. I thought the problems with the 6.0L ended with the heat exchangers clogging up so I have the coolant filter and a semi bulletproof package. After reading some of your posts on I want to say, 4 forums?, it sounds like the 5r110 is just another can of worms. I am waiting for Aamco to call back. They are talking to my warranty provider. Yes I am an idiot and got the extended warranty. However the dealer never told me plows would void the contract and a month after the plow was installed the company finaly emailed me my "terms and conditions". So if the adjuster wants to come out and take a peek Im headed over to the shop to disassemble the mounts.... Talk about a headache. Starting to lose faith in this truck.
Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The Torqshift is not a bad transmission, once the problems are fixed. 

Make sure it has the updated planetary set. Don't compromise on that. 

Second, have them install a shift kit, Transgo is good. It has an upgraded snap ring and eliminates the problem that causes the snap ring to go. One of the line pressures in reverse is in excess of 400 PSI and the shift kit will drop it down under 200 PSI.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

does anyone notice that the manual trans 6.0's didnt really have any problems. i currently have 3 manual 6.0's left and havnt had a single issue. they all have over 200k miles. only serious thing ive had to do is replace injectors. however on the 3 automatic 6.0's i had all 3 blew head gaskets.


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care (Mar 29, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Torqshift is not a bad transmission, once the problems are fixed.
> 
> Make sure it has the updated planetary set. Don't compromise on that.
> 
> Second, have them install a shift kit, Transgo is good. It has an upgraded snap ring and eliminates the problem that causes the snap ring to go. One of the line pressures in reverse is in excess of 400 PSI and the shift kit will drop it down under 200 PSI.


Mark thanks so much. I just pulled off the bumper and pulled off the undercarriage mount and hid all electrical evidence of a plow being on this truck. Fingers crosed the extended warranty covers the transmission. I assume the snapring qualifies as an internally lubricated part that caused the holes in the case? 3500 would hurt this time of year with my landscaping business taking a dip into the 'slow' season. I ran everything you mentioned by my tranny mechanic and agrees to all the upgrades. Though if warranty covers a new tranny the upgrades are out of pocket... Still beats the heck out of a new 3500 tranny bill. I havent studded thetruck yet nore do I have the upgraded BP oil cooler but they are on my hit list come next spring. Thanks for all of the info. Did you by chance convert any of your 6.0L pans to a deeper pan.. Say a 6.4l pan. Its a bit deeper so Im thinking it may help keep my fluid temps down a little. . . other than the great info you sent over have you done anything else to your 6.0L as a reliable plow truck? Again thank you for all that solid info. Helps out the novice 6oh owners more than youd believe.


----------



## raginout (Jan 25, 2012)

SCT tuner on our 6.0 since new. 437,000 KM NO engine work ever. We drive this truck hard and it seems to have liked it!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

raginout said:


> SCT tuner on our 6.0 since new. 437,000 KM NO engine work ever. We drive this truck hard and it seems to have liked it!


You got the only good one ever produced then...


----------



## raginout (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes I know many had trouble. I'm sure the tuner had something to do with it too. Truck almost ready for retirement too!


----------

